# PubMed- The improvement of hypertension by probiotics: effects on cholesterol, diabetes, Renin, and phytoestrogens.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*The improvement of hypertension by probiotics: effects on cholesterol, diabetes, Renin, and phytoestrogens.*

Int J Mol Sci. 2009 Sep;10(9):3755-75

Authors: Lye HS, Kuan CY, Ewe JA, Fung WY, Liong MT

Probiotics are live organisms that are primarily used to improve gastrointestinal disorders such as diarrhea, irritable bowel syndrome, constipation, lactose intolerance, and to inhibit the excessive proliferation of pathogenic intestinal bacteria. However, recent studies have suggested that probiotics could have beneficial effects beyond gastrointestinal health, as they were found to improve certain metabolic disorders such as hypertension. Hypertension is caused by various factors and the predominant causes include an increase in cholesterol levels, incidence of diabetes, inconsistent modulation of renin and imbalanced sexual hormones. This review discusses the antihypertensive roles of probiotics via the improvement and/or treatment of lipid profiles, modulation of insulin resistance and sensitivity, the modulation of renin levels and also the conversion of bioactive phytoestrogens as an alternative replacement of sexual hormones such as estrogen and progesterone.

PMID: 19865517 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

